# Favorite AB Sellers and Transhippers.



## Yaoilover12397 (Aug 12, 2011)

So, just curious about people's fave sellers and transhipers and opinions. 

For sellers, I've used Chaba, Siamimbellis, Korwhord and Bettakapes. I like working with Korwhord and Chaba most. Their fish are lovely and they're so friendly to talk to. 

I've used two transhiper, Jenifer in GA and Kevin in NY. Jenifer is lovely and great at what she does, Kevin not so much, i'd not reccomend using him to be honest.

So what about you guys?


----------



## MrVampire181 (May 12, 2009)

I love working with Chaba and Ploybettas. I will never use Korwhord again. 

I use transhipper Linda Olson since I'm about a 30 minuet drive away. She has the best packing method of any breeder/transhipper you will ever find. Also she doesn't unbag the fish like Jen does (BAD, Thai sellers have special treatments in the water that keep the bettas alive in the bag). She will rebag if they are kept with for over a week. The biggest complaint with her is lack of communication... honestly just pick up the phone and she'll answer. 

I'll be looking at buying from Ninebettas this summer. He seems great!


----------



## Yaoilover12397 (Aug 12, 2011)

Just wonder Dom, but why will you never use Korwhord again?


----------



## MrVampire181 (May 12, 2009)

The four fish I ordered were shipped to the Thai transhipper. Females arrived DOA. He quickly sent the replacements. I got my fish. The red dragon female had a bad gill infection and died a few days later. I received another female in the shipment only for her to arrive DOA again. The two males died when I came back from a week long trip with no previous signs of illness. 

So I got screwed out of $60. The last remaining female only lasted a few weeks before she died as well :/


----------



## Yaoilover12397 (Aug 12, 2011)

Wow, that sounds like a case of really bad luck Dom D:


----------



## MrVampire181 (May 12, 2009)

Yeah I'm sticking to Chaba and Ploy mainly. I'll be looking at other sellers soon.


----------



## Yaoilover12397 (Aug 12, 2011)

Can you tell me about Ploybettas and their stock and such please?


----------



## MrVampire181 (May 12, 2009)

I purchased some reds from him last year. Very big fish (not giants) and very healthy. The male lived up until a few months ago (imports have a harder time adjusting and die sooner than other bettas). 

I loved that pair and I had also had a black pair from him. Same deal, big, healthy, and long lifespan.


----------



## Luimeril (Dec 29, 2010)

i've only bought from one person on aquabid, but i adore the fish i got from him. 84elmo2001

his prices ain't that bad, and his fish are quite beautiful. i adore Todd. his communication was good, and Todd was bagged in the blue water stuff and arrived safe and sound just two days after he was shipped. :B

only issue i have, is the way he boxes. it was a HUGE box, for one tiny little baggy of fish. :I he used the pink insulation crud they use in walls, too. :I i mean, he was packed well, but it would have been cheaper if he'd used a smaller box. .3.


----------



## Tikibirds (May 26, 2011)

For transhippers do you have to use the one closest to you? That would be Kevin and I have heard a few people complain about him.


----------



## MaisyDawgThirteen (Dec 7, 2011)

Could someone explain to me what a trans shipper is? Stupid question, I know . . .


----------



## Yaoilover12397 (Aug 12, 2011)

@Tiki: You don't have to, yes its cheaper but sometimes its worth the payment for less hassle and imho I'd prefer that then risk betta death. I used Kevin once and we had such an issue I ended up having my dad drive me to Kevin's shop to pick up my girl. I don't plan on ever using him again. 

@MaisyDawgThirteen: Transhipers are for when you buy bettas from overseas. IE: Thailand. You need to ship to a third pary who has permits and such to do international shipping.


----------



## MrVampire181 (May 12, 2009)

Thai sellers ship to the transhipper, transhipper ships to you. 

I recommend Linda. She has more experience than the others and packing method is *perfect.*


----------



## MaisyDawgThirteen (Dec 7, 2011)

Thanks!  Why don't they ship it straight to the buyer??


----------



## MrVampire181 (May 12, 2009)

Because it costs around $150 per box into the US (they charge $5 per betta and pack them in huge boxes). Also you need an import license which is expensive and you must live near an international airport.


----------



## MaisyDawgThirteen (Dec 7, 2011)

Oh. That makes sense. Thanks!


----------



## MrVampire181 (May 12, 2009)

No problem


----------



## Tikibirds (May 26, 2011)

> Tiki: You don't have to, yes its cheaper but sometimes its worth the payment for less hassle and imho I'd prefer that then risk betta death. I used Kevin once and we had such an issue I ended up having my dad drive me to Kevin's shop to pick up my girl. I don't plan on ever using him again.


OK, that's good to know. I see a lot of people use either Linda or Jennifer. I wonder how ones get the lisence to be a trans shipper. It would be cool if someone on here could do it.


----------



## stacysfish (May 5, 2013)

*Linda Olson*

I very VERY much do not recommend Linda Olson. She is unprofessional, doesn't reply to emails, asks for varying degrees of shipping for the same order, loses fish, gets snarky about it, and then admits the fish are tanked in her home eating and "fine". 

DO NOT USE LINDA. I am going to start using Jennifer in GA. I have never read one complaint on her... if you google, Linda has the most complaints. Wish I knew that before I bought these fish I still don't have... OVER a month ago.


----------



## percyfyshshelley (Feb 26, 2013)

Oh you people in the US, with your choices and options...here in Canada we only have one transhipper, Hung Pham. Thankfully he seems pretty good. I've used him once so far and he responded to all my emails immediately, fish were packaged perfectly, and Thank God he sent them fed ex, cuz ive heard so many horror stories about Canada post and fish.
Sellers I've received fish from are Psuit, taebetta, sirinutfarm, patsayawan, 3Dbetta, ttbetta, majcha, and Bettaakapes. All were easy to deal with and very polite, and all my fish arrived healthy and looked just like their picture. Really gorgeous fish. I have another batch coming soon, hopefully that goes just as well *fingers crossed*


----------



## logisticsguy (Sep 7, 2012)

Ive purchased fish from ttbetta, patsaywan, and elegantbetta. All were very good. The Giant pair from elegantbetta arrived a couple weeks ago and are just outstanding, I highly recommend the quality of Danais Giants. Yes as percyfyshshelly said only one transhipper in Canada he is pretty good but is very pricey and he should stop ever using the Canada Post to ship the fish.


----------



## Catw0man (Jan 24, 2013)

I've bought from Bettaakapes (very honest seller!), Ttbetta, Taebetta, 3Dbetta, Patsayawan, Blimp33, Aquastar71, Phusit, Plakat Trok Chan, Kaimook15, Farmfish66, Greatbettas (LOVE their fish!), Elegantbettas, Fantasybettas, Banleangbettas, Rattanapornbetta, Arnatbetta, TMTbetta, Chaba....and probably a couple of others I've forgotten.

The only one I cannot recommend is Baibuawbettas.....see the Aquabid thread for an explanation on that http://www.bettafish.com/showthread.php?t=70860&page=471


----------



## majesticstorm (Dec 8, 2012)

I only bought a betta on aquabid once, and it was from Jennifer Viveros (hopdiggity on Aquabid), who also happens to be a transhipper. I really like her. She answered all my questions and concerns (not at the fastest pace, but she did eventually), and packed my boy wonderfully. Highly recommend purchasing from her/using her as a transhipper.


----------



## Dej92 (Jun 26, 2013)

*Linda Olsen no good as an Aquabid transhipper!*

I am waiting on my three Bettas and I am using Linda Olsen as my trans shipper. This is my first time doing this and so far I'm not happy! I paid shipping charges that she told me Tuesday for $31.60, she emails me today asking me for payment for shipping and says its only $30.00. And she said I had four fish, which I didn't I only ordered three!!!!

I wonder if these trans shippers keep our fish for awhile and breed them with their own before shipping them to us, I mean seriously why would someone have your fish for two weeks?????

Not sure I trust her, we'll see when my fish get here. But sent her about three emails and she has not responded.


----------



## majesticstorm (Dec 8, 2012)

Keep in mind that she's not transhipping just your fish. They come in a box of around 100, and sometimes the seller waits until he has to ship that many fish before he actually ships it so that it isn't that costly. And when the fish do arrive, the transhipper might do a water change. Think about doing a water change for over 100 fish. Takes a while. They have to repackage your fish into individual boxes and write the mailing address for a bunch of people, so that will also take a while. They ship their fish early in the week so to ensure that you get it on thurs/fri at the latest so that your fish does not get stuck at the post office on the weekends, and possibly be a DOA. 

I never used Linda myself, but people have used her and got their fish to them no alive, so I say give her the benefit of the doubt.


----------



## dwolfett (Aug 16, 2013)

Im new to this forum. Does anyone have links to these suppliers? Chaba, Siamimbellis, Ploybettas I have only betascapes and, are there any transshippers in PNW; Oregon or Washington?
I have never done this and am ready to do so. I contacted Linda, the lady in California cell is very unprofessional as it says her VM box has not been set up.
Thank you anyone in advance.


----------



## dwolfett (Aug 16, 2013)

Do you have links you can post to all these sellers?


----------

